# Auckland Winter Open 2011



## Dene (May 30, 2011)

Calling all New Zealanders! 

We are looking to see who's interested in a competition in the middle of July. The date will be 16th, and maybe also 17th July if the competition is popular enough to fill up two days.

The competition will be in Auckland again, so nice and convenient hopefully for everyone. 

Please let us know what you think so we can go ahead and make this happen!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (May 30, 2011)

Will be there. xD


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 30, 2011)

what about the nz chmaps?


----------



## D4vd (May 30, 2011)

Hmm... I might be inclined to show up


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> what about the nz chmaps?


 
At this stage plans are unknown, but it will definitely be on. It will be later in the year, maybe August or September.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 30, 2011)

Perhaps I shall attend.


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 30, 2011)

I shall be attending! YAY!


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2011)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Perhaps I shall attend.


 
You better be there.


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 31, 2011)

Dene said:


> You better be there.


 
What'll you do if he isn't? D:


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 31, 2011)

Hmm prehaps but im really wanting to goto nz champs instead so ill think about it


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 31, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Hmm prehaps but im really wanting to goto nz champs instead so ill think about it


 
Go to both and you have Dene's blessing!


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 31, 2011)

Ok will you by me a plane ticket im broke XDD


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dene (May 31, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> What'll you do if he isn't? D:


 
I will throw a tantrum.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (May 31, 2011)

Ohshi- Dene tantrum
*hides*


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 31, 2011)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Ohshi- Dene tantrum
> *hides*


 
I keep seeing your Avatar, and I think that you are Dene because Dene seems to like talking to himself a lot too!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jun 1, 2011)

Hah, you think Dene would voluntarily have such a picture all over the internet?
I think not!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 1, 2011)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Hah, you think Dene would voluntarily have such a picture all over the internet?
> I think not!


 
HAHAHA, true, true, I could also pause my video of Dene's overtiredness, yelling at the T.V and singing along to Amon Amarth ^_^ Then I can just print screen it and see what suprises I have for the rest of the forum.... hehe


----------



## malcolm (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't make it if its after the 11th/before the 25th =(


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2011)

Aaaaah bummerrrr. Not you Malcolm 


Actually, the weekend before suits me too (9/10).


----------



## malcolm (Jun 3, 2011)

9/10 would be much better for me I think


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 3, 2011)

My Uni starts up again on the 11th so 9/10 is probably better for me as well.


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2011)

Yea it's unfortunate. It seems uni starts on the 11th, but school doesn't finish until the 15th


----------



## tx789 (Jun 4, 2011)

Will NZ Champs be in Wellington still?(SInce the last two were there. Because if it's not and not in the school holidays I can't go. Perhaps. I need a date and location.


----------



## Dene (Jun 4, 2011)

We don't know, but it seems like it will be in Auckland.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I need to know the DEFINITE date for the comp ASAP, so I can clear it with work a few weeks before, to ensure I get the time off.

Cheer!


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2011)

uh, it will be announced a month in advance. I guess it'll be the 16th at this stage.


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok competition is almost certainly going to be on the 16th. We're just working out a venue. Hopefully we can get a room at the University of Auckland. 


You better all show up!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 12, 2011)

So it's safe for me to put a request for leave form in for that date?


----------



## Dene (Jun 15, 2011)

Website is up http://speedcubing.co.nz/aucklandwinter2011/

Get on and register! The competition hasn't been confirmed yet but it is essentially all go. The venue is also subject to change. Just give us a few more days to get that sorted.


----------



## Dene (Jun 16, 2011)

And announced! http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AucklandWinterOpen2011


----------



## Sobrikay (Jun 18, 2011)

I Will be Attending


----------



## D4vd (Jun 18, 2011)

I vote for sq1


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 19, 2011)

I vote for megaminx...


----------



## D4vd (Jun 19, 2011)

I vote for megaminx


----------



## Dene (Jun 19, 2011)

we're not doing minx.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 20, 2011)

There goes our vote, Dave! D:


----------



## TimMc (Jun 22, 2011)

I might attend. Contemplating taking the red-eye and arriving at 5am Saturday morning... departing Sunday 2pm'ish 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2011)

wooooo do it!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 23, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I might attend. Contemplating taking the red-eye and arriving at 5am Saturday morning... departing Sunday 2pm'ish
> 
> Tim.


 
Yeah man, do it! It'd be cool to meet ya!


----------



## TimMc (Jun 26, 2011)

I've booked some flights. I'll arrive 5am on the Saturday and depart 2pm on Sunday. 

I'll only compete in 3x3 and oh, so I'll be available to help out if needed.

Tim.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 7, 2011)

Right, I'm going but I'll be slightly late. See you guys there.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 8, 2011)

Any recommended hotels in the area? 

Is the uni close to the CBD?

Tim.


----------



## jbrungar (Jul 8, 2011)

Uni is in the CBD. No idea about hotels in Auckland.


----------



## D4vd (Jul 14, 2011)

Alright guys, so if you aren't part of the facebook group or checking the websites for updates here is some info.

We are having random give away, 1 for every 10 competitors. At the moment we have 17 who have signed up so that is one free give away.

There will be a 5x5 to be given away as a prize to a random competitor (regardless of skill).

Vouchers to Josh's shop as well as V cube 2’s will be given away to the top 3 of 3x3.

Finally certificates and medals for top 3 for every event.

Keen to see everyone on Saturday and get practising.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 15, 2011)

Get in at 9:25 and I have no idea how long it will take to get to the venue so I might miss some stuff but oh well. Should be good to see you guys.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 15, 2011)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Get in at 9:25 and I have no idea how long it will take to get to the venue so I might miss some stuff but oh well. Should be good to see you guys.


 
**** looks like its not going to happen 'Jetstar flight JQ262 16Jul from Wellington has been cancelled'. I'm trying my best to find a different flight but I don't think there will be anything around early or cheap enough for me. This sucks, I will definitely be going to Waikato Winter now. 

EDIT: Rung up Jetstar and should be refunded some time, it appears it was cancelled because of some problem at Auckland airport or at least that's what I was told. First New Zealand competition I wont have been at


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2011)

Aaaaaah bummer. There have been lots of cancelled flights lately. I bet it's ash cloud damage.


----------



## D4vd (Jul 16, 2011)

Inf3rn0, Y U NO SHOW BRO.

I had to announce, I stole your whole "and first place is me...." * half ass cheering


----------

